# Better to cut batts than scrunch them to open up space at rim joist?



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Picture would help immensely...

Gary


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

By the time you spend the time doing all that, you might be better served to just by a small two part spray foam kit and apply it that way.

It will be much faster and will provide the proper air seal that you may not be able to get with the rigid and straw foam.

It will be a bit more expensive but it will go much faster and do a much better overall job.


----------

